# Tillandsias falling apart?



## AlexW (May 15, 2009)

I have T. aeranthos, T. amethyst and T. bulbosa in my 20 vert... Over the last couple days they have fallen to peices... I have a 24 watt cfl, I do mist alot (twice a day) could that be why?

Thanks! 
Alex


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Are they rotting? They like to dry off after misting, and don't love to be misted that much in the first place.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

AlexW said:


> I have T. aeranthos, T. amethyst and T. bulbosa in my 20 vert... Over the last couple days they have fallen to peices... I have a 24 watt cfl, I do mist alot (twice a day) could that be why?
> 
> Thanks!
> Alex


Yes, that's why. Tillys tend to do very poorly in our humid vivs. If you want to try them, put them up high, away from misters, hopefully near a vent. We put three different ones in and one is thriving and loving life. The others quickly died. I have heard the the greener, and less dusty they are, the more likely you are to have any luck with it.
Doug


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

In addition to the advice above, I have had much better luck with tillies if they are initially mounted upside down (so water does not collect on the plant). The plant will eventually resume a normal growth habit after it acclimates.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

tillandsia rot in standing water; perhaps you are overmisting them


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree, its probably too wet for them. I lost a few seedlings the other day from not allowing them to dry out between waterings


----------

